# Favourite film??



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Compiling a list of films to watch whilst on 2ww, any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hm what do you want, chick flicks? or something to take your mind completely off this kinda stuff?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Prefer chick flicks and musicals


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

the usual suspects then

notting hill, bridget jones, four weddings

musicals:

evita, my fair lady, half a sixpence,

not sure how old you are so you might not remember/know some of these not neessarily chick films but fun!

Pretty in Pink - 80s brat pack
Big - fun with a young tom hanks
Benny and Joon - 80s with Johnny Depp
short circuit - makes me smile a lot
ice age 1 and 2


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Haven't seen the Johny Depp one.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

its quite light but fun

oops 1993!

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0106387/combined


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

dirty dancing for chick flick  

sound of music lol musical

dq xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a few to start you off

Sliding Doors, Bridget Jones, The Green Mile, The Bone Collector

Mary Poppins, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Grease, Hairspray

x x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

my favourites are

Big (Tom Hanks), The Green Mile (Tom Hanks), You've got mail (Tom Hanks) notice a theme ??  

I also love, The Blues Brothers, Bridget Jones (all of them) Love Actually, Four weddings and a funeral

gosh, I could go on for hours


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, getting  a good list together, at this rate I'll need 9 months off work


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It'd be a good excuse although I dont think I'd have much time to watch films


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I always had loads of films lined up to watch and books to read but I spent too much time on here so never got to watch them all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's my problem now,Alex got me Zelda for gameboy but haven't even opened it yet.  Will play it whilst off.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 

  dirty dancing 
  hairspray
  cocktail 
  top gun
  electric dreams (about the computer)

                              mariexx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

marie- now you have got me singing that Electric Dreams song     , never saw the film though....


----------

